# Solved: Administrator problem



## fpat (Nov 4, 2000)

When I installed Wiin8 I don't recall having an opportunity to set up an administrator account. Is there some way to set up this account now? I am prevented from doing some things now due to lack of admin credentials.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What kind of account do you have?

I don't remember the exact key strokes but I managed to avoid giving my email and password and now have an account that has my chosen name and picture and shows in User Accounts as



> Local Account
> Administrator
> Password protected


You cannot add another account I assume.


----------



## fpat (Nov 4, 2000)

TerryNet said:


> What kind of account do you have?
> 
> I don't remember the exact key strokes but I managed to avoid giving my email and password and now have an account that has my chosen name and picture and shows in User Accounts as
> 
> You cannot add another account I assume.


Tnx for the response, TerryNet. I did manage to change my personal account so that it comes up automatically and does not require a password, but have not been able to set up an administrator account or do anything that requires admin access.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Your account must be an admin account, isn't it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show a screen shot of the User Accounts - Manage Other Accounts page. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

For comparison mine is attached.


----------



## anand1 (Oct 17, 2007)

One can setup an administrator account in Windows 8 and this can be done by navigating to Control Panel and User Account settings...........while searching online I go this link which had some useful stuffs which can help you....http://win8centre.com/how-to-set-up-administrator-account-on-windows-8.html


----------



## fpat (Nov 4, 2000)

Tnx for the suggestions. Problem solved.


----------

